# A couple that went right.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been taking a lot of photos lately trying to become better at it. These are a few that I feel really worked out nicely. It was in the morning sun.



 
8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

They _did_ turn out nicely 12 Volt !! Nice clarity !!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow those are great!! Is that pointer yours? Its a beaut!


----------

